# I am looking for someone who can hardmod an old 3DS XL



## Bateees (Nov 12, 2017)

Mods feel free to move if I'm posting in the wrong section.  

As stated in the title I am looking for someone who can hard mod an older 2012 3DS XL model that is running Frankenware.  I have tried to softmod using an Acecard but the screen stays black.   I am not willing to ship outside of the United States because the shipping costs would be way too high.


----------



## Giodude (Mar 12, 2018)

Bateees said:


> Mods feel free to move if I'm posting in the wrong section.
> 
> As stated in the title I am looking for someone who can hard mod an older 2012 3DS XL model that is running Frankenware.  I have tried to softmod using an Acecard but the screen stays black.   I am not willing to ship outside of the United States because the shipping costs would be way too high.


I can't hardmod per say, but if it's a frankenfirmware, does recovery mode work?

EDIT: nvm didnt notice how old these threads are.


----------

